# PR Permit for 27(b)



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I will be submitted my application soon for PR 27 B - Extra Ordinary Skills.
Below are the following documents, please let me know if there is anything missing? I would really appreciate your assistance. ray2:

•	A duly completed BI-947 form online
•	Applicants are requested to get original documents for verification 
•	Original passport
•	Copies of passport and previous visas
•	Original Bank payment / EFT – Paid at VFS
•	Original and Copy of Repatriation 
•	Appointment Letter
•	A Passport photograph 
•	Radiological report
•	Medical Certificate 
•	Police clearance certificate(s)
•	Degrees, Certificates, References, Motivation Letters, 
•	Registration with IITPSA, 
•	Assessment Proof of Critical Skill from IITPSA, 
•	Employment Contract
•	Comprehensive CV
•	Birth Certificate
•	Proof of Bank Account
•	Proof of Residence 

Thank you


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Goku8

Be sure to also include your SAQA certificate (if you did not study at an SA accredited institution).
They will also ask for a current marriage certificate or previous divorce certificates, if applicable.

Good luck!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Goku8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be submitted my application soon for PR 27 B - Extra Ordinary Skills.
> Below are the following documents, please let me know if there is anything missing? I would really appreciate your assistance. ray2:
> ...


Hi Goku8, 

More importantly, do you have 5 years worth of working experience? It is necessary to prove this through your CV and testimonials.


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, my cv shows the experience and my testimonial from my employer states 5 years.


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

Thanks.
I got my critical skill visa last month and now I am also planning to apply for PR in 27(B).


Please share what you did for below document - 
"Proof that the extraordinary skill shall add value to the South African environment in which he or she intends to operate."

Thanks a lot in Advance and


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Are the 5 years working experience still necessary with a critical skills visa of 5 years. and having had the critical skills visa for more than a year.

Would it make sense to apply immediately, or wait for the 4 years to be consumed? As going through the renewal process again might turn expensive....

Currently sitting with 3 years experience.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Goku8,
> 
> More importantly, do you have 5 years worth of working experience? It is necessary to prove this through your CV and testimonials.


Are the 5 years working experience still necessary with a critical skills visa of 5 years. and having had the critical skills visa for more than a year.

Would it make sense to apply immediately, or wait for the 4 years to be consumed? As going through the renewal process again might turn expensive....

Currently sitting with 3 years experience.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Ill be going in for the 27b next week.Got all relevant docs and all my testimonials indicate I have 5 years experience.
Question is. Is this experience required for the immediate preceding 5 years (i.e from 20009/2010 to present 20150?

I have experience that is over 8 yrs in the required field however I have 4.5 experience in the relative field since 2009/2010.Will this count against me?I also don't see anywhere in the Immigration Act or Critical Skills requirements that states that 5 years relevant work experiance is required but VFS wants it.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

IamT said:


> Ill be going in for the 27b next week.Got all relevant docs and all my testimonials indicate I have 5 years experience.
> Question is. Is this experience required for the immediate preceding 5 years (i.e from 20009/2010 to present 20150?
> 
> I have experience that is over 8 yrs in the required field however I have 4.5 experience in the relative field since 2009/2010.Will this count against me?I also don't see anywhere in the Immigration Act or Critical Skills requirements that states that 5 years relevant work experiance is required but VFS wants it.


Hi IamT

I am not as knowledgable as Legal man but if you are applying under 27b i read the following of the immigration Act

*(4) The requirement contemplated in section 27(b) of the Act shall be the submission of-
(a) proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category in the form of-
(i) a certificate from the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in
terms of section 13(1)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act or the
relevant Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant; and
(ii) if required by law, a certificate of registration with the professional body, council
or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(1)(i) of the National
Qualifications Framework Act;
(b) proof of post-qualification experience of at least five years;
(c) testimonials from previous employers and a comprehensive curriculum vitae; and
(d) a letter of motivation indicating that the critical skills possessed by the applicant will
be to the benefit of the South African environment in which the person intends to
operate and which relates to the critical skill in question*

hope this helps


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

Dear Goku,

How was your experince of submission? I'm planning to submit the same and i want to do it myself without and attorney etc.

I have similar documents as you and currently I'm on GWP.

Thanks,
Nawneet


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

nawneetdalal said:


> Dear Goku,
> 
> How was your experince of submission? I'm planning to submit the same and i want to do it myself without and attorney etc.
> 
> ...


You can not apply as you must be on Critical skills Visa to apply in 27(b).

Thanks,
Bijendra


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bsrajput said:


> You can not apply as you must be on Critical skills Visa to apply in 27(b).
> 
> Thanks,
> Bijendra


Hi Bijendra and Goka, 

As far as I am aware, there is nothing in the immigration act and regulations that insist on you being on a critical skills work temporary work visa. You should not have to change your temporary status first.


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Bijendra and Goka,
> 
> As far as I am aware, there is nothing in the immigration act and regulations that insist on you being on a critical skills work temporary work visa. You should not have to change your temporary status first.


Thanks a lot Legalman but I met 3 experts and all suggested same thing that i need to convert from GWP to Critical Skills VISA to apply for PR in27(b) otherwise I need to wait for 5 years on GWP to apply for PR in 27(a).

So I have already converted my GWP to Critical Skills VISA and now planning to apply for PR.

Thanks,
Bijendra


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have just come from VFS today to submit my application for PR under 27b.

I do not have 5 years continuous work permit status but have all required to apply for PR under 27b.

When I arrived, they asked for my passport and when they saw that I had a uota Work Permit, heard the consultant consulting with her colleague if they accept Quota Permits in addition to Critical Skills Visa for conversion to PR.

This may mean that indeed VFS will only take the Quota and CSV for 27b and maybe not GWP.

Maybe a call to VFS is due to get clarity.

Regards and good luck!


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

Great...congrats IamT.

Please share what you did for below document -

"Proof that the extraordinary skill shall add value to the South African environment in which he or she intends to operate."

Thanks,
Bijendra


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Bijendra

I mostly do work or various SA Government departments and organisations so I wrote a letter addressed to the Dpt of HA detailing them all my past work, how it has helped SA Gvt achieve their mandates.I also detailed how I would continue doing work for the SA department in the event that I was granted permanent residence.I thought wording my letter in a way that it describes how I can use my skills to assist the SA Gvt would be satisfactory.


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

IamT said:


> Hi Bijendra
> 
> I mostly do work or various SA Government departments and organisations so I wrote a letter addressed to the Dpt of HA detailing them all my past work, how it has helped SA Gvt achieve their mandates.I also detailed how I would continue doing work for the SA department in the event that I was granted permanent residence.I thought wording my letter in a way that it describes how I can use my skills to assist the SA Gvt would be satisfactory.


Thanks a lot.
I really appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Bijendra


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

legalman- I agree to you , I didn't came across any document which states I need to change my Gwp to CSV before applying for PR. However I'm also suggested by everyone else that I need to change my TRP first.
Finally I have appointment for tomorrow so let's see how it goes ?

However to prove my exceptional skills I have added below documents :
1- letter from one of the top bank (my current employer) which states that I possess extra ordinary skills which is very crucial for local teams and business 
2- official email from 4-5 people of my team whom I groomed in last 2 years
3 - letter from Institute of Bankers to confirm that my skills sets fall under critical skills lists

Let's see how it goes tomorrow 

Bijender- I phoned VFS two times - different answers. First time they confirmed since I'm on GWP for 5 years and I already have a permanent job in SA so I can directly apply PR and in the second call they said I can't apply PR without spending 5years on my current Visa

Thanks,
Nawneet


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Hie guys.from your discussions I get that you can apply for 27b if you are on CSV and contract?


----------



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

backlight said:


> Are the 5 years working experience still necessary with a critical skills visa of 5 years. and having had the critical skills visa for more than a year.
> 
> Would it make sense to apply immediately, or wait for the 4 years to be consumed? As going through the renewal process again might turn expensive....
> 
> Currently sitting with 3 years experience.


I received a positive outcome on my PRP under section 27B in April this year. What I submitted was just a letter stating clearly the projects that I am involved with that supports the goals of the National Development Plan. I am a Risk Assessor


----------



## M103 (Jan 15, 2018)

Kloe said:


> I received a positive outcome on my PRP under section 27B in April this year. What I submitted was just a letter stating clearly the projects that I am involved with that supports the goals of the National Development Plan. I am a Risk Assessor



Are you saying you got the PR under 27B with less than 5 years work experience?
All you did was quote:
" What I submitted was just a letter stating clearly the projects that I am involved with that supports the goals of the National Development Plan. I am a Risk Assessor[/QUOTE]
"


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi IamT
> 
> I am not as knowledgable as Legal man but if you are applying under 27b i read the following of the immigration Act
> 
> ...



Hi, having applied through 27B "exceptional skills" before it was removed and replaced with critical skills, i will add this: "Publications". Before May 2014, your publications were needed but i am not sure they still need them under critical skills


----------

